# Units conversion



## Beastie (Sep 12, 2012)

Just wanted to draw your attention in case you didn't already know it.

For years I've used Google to convert between units. I was very surprised yesterday when I discovered this very useful tool, not in the ports tree, no. Right in base: units(1)!


----------



## nickednamed (Sep 17, 2012)

I didn't know this was in base! I went out of my way to download and install it. Great little program though!


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Mattjones (Sep 21, 2012)

Been looking for that...thanks!


----------

